# Mariokart 8 Free Game Giveaway! Winner Chosen!



## Cress (Jun 19, 2014)

If you don't know, Club Nintendo has a giveaway happening right now. If you register Mariokart 8 before the end of July, you can get a free game! I already have the 4 games that they're giving away, so I'll give away the free game! 
The games are:
*New Super Mario Bros. U
Pikmin 3
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD
Wii Party U*
*NOTE:* You get your free game from an online download. Don't enter the giveaway if you can't connect to the internet or don't have enough space to download it. For example, Pikmin 3 takes up 4,241 MB of space, minus DLC. That is about 4.1 Gigabytes, so they need a lot of space! And as the title says, this giveaway is for North America only. I'd feel sorry for Europe, but you got six more games than us, so I don't.
*~How to enter~*
Since Mariokart 8 is the main game, just say who your favorite character in the game is! Also say what game you want as well. Nothing else to do! Now enter!!!!!
*The contest will end on July 11 at 6:00 PM Pacific Time.*


Spoiler: Entries



1: TheWonky (Wind Waker)
2: Smith (Pikmin 3)
3: Flop (NSMBU)
4: DeviousCrossing (NSMBU)
5: Chromie (Pikmin 3)
6: Isabella (Wind Waker)
7: Zigzag991 (NSMBU)
8: creepysheepy (Pikmin 3)
9: Mayor Elsa (Wind Waker)
10: ITookYourWaffles (Wind Waker)
11: Farobi (Pikmin 3)
12: Pokebub (NSMBU)
13: Adol the Red (Wind Waker)
14: Swiftstream (Pikmin 3)
15: BlueLeaf (Pikmin 3)
16: a potato (NSMBU)
17: matt (Any)
18: Boidoh (Wii Party U)
19: Xsy (Wii Party U)
20: mayorgeorgia (Wind Waker)
21: butterflygems31 (Wii Party U)
22: Superpenguin (Pikmin 3)
23: PoizonMushro0m (Wind Waker)
24: 3DSfan134 (NSMBU)
25: jrevmen (Pikmin 3)
26: graham (Pikmin 3)
27: Gracelia (Pikmin 3)
28: Inaudible Whispers (Wind Waker)
29: aflyingpenguin (NSMBU)
30: malandro (Wind Waker)
31: Mariah (Pikmin 3)
*~32: MusicJoo80: (NSMBU)~*
33: alise (Wii Party U)
34: tinytaylor: (NSMBU)
35: Capella (Wii Party U)


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 19, 2014)

I lovee Donkey Kong.

Wind Waker please :]


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm a fan of Baby Peach.

Pikmin 3 sounds pretty exciting since I already have WWHD.


----------



## Flop (Jun 19, 2014)

My favorite character is Larry  I love his hair!  

I think I'd like Wii Party U since I have played the other games


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 19, 2014)

It switches randomly, but my favorite character to use is currently Koopa Troopa.

If I win (I really don't have much of a chance but it's definitely worth a shot xD) I'd like Pikmin 3.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 19, 2014)

Hmm my favorite is the Koopa!

I'd love Pikmin 3!


----------



## Isabella (Jun 19, 2014)

My favorite is Koopa :3

I would go with Wind Waker HD!


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yoshi all the way!

I'd go with New Super Mario Bros. U, please!


----------



## CR33P (Jun 20, 2014)

My favorite character is Toad because he's a cute mushroom!
Pikmin 3 please! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

Favorite character would have to be Daisy (I honestly don't have the game but I'm sure she's in it.. if not she's just my favorite mario character). Wind Waker please.  You're very kind for doing this.


----------



## unravel (Jun 20, 2014)

Luigi is my favorite because he is funny and I like color green.
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD

So generous tyvm


----------



## Farobi (Jun 20, 2014)

Luigi <3 

I just started though since iTech just contacted me that they had MK8 in stock. Heh.


----------



## Cress (Jun 20, 2014)

Updated!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> Luigi <3
> 
> I just started though since iTech just contacted me that they had MK8 in stock. Heh.



What game do you want? That's kinda the point of entering the giveaway.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice Giveaway, I'd have to choose Baby Mario! 

The game would be NSMBU.

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Murray (Jun 20, 2014)

can i enter? D''''''':


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 20, 2014)

Favorite: Waluigi

Game: Wind Waker

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## katelynross (Jun 21, 2014)

My fav is toad :')

Id like pikmin 3 cause i havent gotten a new game since last october xD and i havent played any pikmin games before!


----------



## Farobi (Jun 21, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> What game do you want? That's kinda the point of entering the giveaway.



Pikmin 3!


----------



## katelynross (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh my god im dumb i didnt know these were all wii u games lmao nvm


----------



## toastia (Jun 21, 2014)

Peach ftw xD
I'm going for Pikmin 3.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 21, 2014)

My favorite character would be yoshi <3 

I'd love pikmin 3! <3


----------



## toastia (Jun 21, 2014)

wat pikmin 3 is wii u

delete entry plx


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jun 21, 2014)

If you already registered Mario Kart 8, would the code still work?

If so, then: My favorite character is Metal Mario!

The game I'd like is Pikmin 3.


----------



## a potato (Jun 21, 2014)

Lemmy! 
My favorite game out of the four is New Super Mario Bros. U


----------



## matt (Jun 21, 2014)

I love donkey Kong and giveaways. Any game will do


----------



## Boidoh (Jun 21, 2014)

My favorite character is Rosalina and I'd want NSMBU.

Since I own WWHD and Pikmin 3, and Wii Party U is better retail because of the free Wii Remote.


----------



## Xsy (Jun 21, 2014)

I change between DK, Larry, and Lemmy.  

And I want Wii Party U!


----------



## Cress (Jun 21, 2014)

Updated again!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlueLeaf said:


> If you already registered Mario Kart 8, would the code still work?



I'm assuming so, because I'm only giving away the free game, not the MK8 code.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jun 21, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Updated again!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That makes sense, thanks!

Sorry if this is unrelated, but to anyone signing up to get Wii Party U: You do NOT need a Wii Remote Plus for the game. They say you do need a Plus on the website, but it's wrong. I learned first-hand. Anyone can prove me wrong though, it just happened to work with my Wii U.


----------



## mayorgeorgia (Jun 21, 2014)

My favourite character has to be luigi. The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker please


----------



## butterflygems31 (Jun 21, 2014)

My favorite character has always been Daisy. 
I would love to have Wii Party U please!


----------



## Warrior (Jun 21, 2014)

roy, but I'm in europe so I'm not entering. just here to say wii party u is terrible, like seriously. its not even fun with an actual group. All I'm saying is PLEASE, you're getting a free game, pick one of the good ones (i own all these games already anyways, Windwaker is fantastic in HD and Pikmin 3 is EXTREMELY fun and at time infuriating)


----------



## Cress (Jun 21, 2014)

Warrior said:


> just here to say wii party u is terrible, like seriously. its not even fun with an actual group. All I'm saying is PLEASE, you're getting a free game, pick one of the good ones



It's not THAT bad, but it isn't as great as the first one.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2014)

I love Shy Guy!

I would love to play Pikmin 3.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 22, 2014)

I play with Roy most of the time, but now I'm leaning towards Iggy

Wind Waker HD!


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Jun 22, 2014)

My favorite character is Larry.

To me, I would want to have SMBU.


----------



## jrevmen (Jun 23, 2014)

my favorite character is mario. and i would want pikmin 3 plz


----------



## Cress (Jun 24, 2014)

Updated!


----------



## grahamf (Jun 25, 2014)

I've been using Lakitu Mostly

I'd love Pikmin 3!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 25, 2014)

Just curious, but why does this end on July 11th? Seems like quite a ways off...


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 25, 2014)

My favorite character has always been Yoshi . If someone else picks him first, I guess I usually will settle for Toadette or Toad! Also Pikmin 3. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Jun 26, 2014)

My favourite character is Rosalina, and I would like to enter for The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker !


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 26, 2014)

Can I change my entry to NSMBU?  Thanks.


----------



## Cress (Jun 27, 2014)

Updated!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DeviousCrossing said:


> Can I change my entry to NSMBU?  Thanks.



Changed!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mlnintendo97 said:


> Just curious, but why does this end on July 11th? Seems like quite a ways off...



Because I felt like it. (I don't have a reason, I just thought it would give everyone who wanted to enter a chance to get in.)


----------



## Yatogami (Jun 27, 2014)

Rosalina for life! 
And Pikmin 3.


----------



## ViolinShapedObject (Jun 27, 2014)

Larry! I would like to enter for NSMBU!


----------



## Cress (Jun 27, 2014)

Updated again!


----------



## malandro (Jun 30, 2014)

My favorite Baby Mario, love his voice xD Would like to get Pikimin 3 Thanks


----------



## Mariah (Jun 30, 2014)

I like racing with baby Rosalina. I'm entering for Pikmin 3.


----------



## Cress (Jun 30, 2014)

Updated!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 1, 2014)

Could you update my username? I was previously "mlnintendo97". Thanks!


----------



## Boidoh (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm probably not even gonna win but could you please change my game of choice to Wii Party U? I already got NSMBU.


----------



## MusicJoo80 (Jul 4, 2014)

I would love New Super Mario Bros. U!


----------



## Cress (Jul 4, 2014)

MusicJoo80 said:


> I would love New Super Mario Bros. U!



What about your favorite character?


----------



## MusicJoo80 (Jul 5, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> What about your favorite character?



Lol, oops that would be Yoshi.


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 5, 2014)

Aaah I can't choose buut...
pgp / any of the babies / lemmy / daisy

yeah i also like peach sorry i cant decide heh

id love wii party u


----------



## malandro (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi, can I change the game chosen to Zelda WW? Thanks


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 5, 2014)

I like baby rosalina, enter me for NSMBU please and ty


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

oh i love racing with pink gold peach 
i'd like wii party u


----------



## Cress (Jul 6, 2014)

Updated! Giveaway ends this Friday!


----------



## Cress (Jul 7, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cress (Jul 9, 2014)

Daily bump.


----------



## Yatogami (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd like to withdrawal, as my friend has given me a code.
Good luck!


----------



## Cress (Jul 10, 2014)

Yatogami said:


> I'd like to withdrawal, as my friend has given me a code.
> Good luck!



Done! Daily bump.


----------



## Cress (Jul 11, 2014)

Less than 5 hours left!!!!


----------



## Flop (Jul 11, 2014)

Could I change mine to New Super Mario Bros U please? I got Wii Party U


----------



## Cress (Jul 11, 2014)

Flop said:


> Could I change mine to New Super Mario Bros U please? I got Wii Party U



Changed!


----------



## Cress (Jul 11, 2014)

I forgot! This giveaway has now ended! I'll choose a winner soon!


----------



## Reploid (Jul 11, 2014)

Damn! If only I saw this earlier! Good luck to everyone and I must say, this is such a nice thing you're doing.


----------



## Cress (Jul 11, 2014)

MusicJoo80 is the winner! You'll have until next Friday to confirm your win, or I'll choose another winner.


----------



## MusicJoo80 (Jul 11, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> View attachment 55447
> MusicJoo80 is the winner! You'll have until next Friday to confirm your win, or I'll choose another winner.



OH MY GOD!

Thank you so much for this, I never win giveaways!
This helps so much!


----------



## Flop (Jul 11, 2014)

It seems like you only used this forum to win the game download =/  Only 3 posts, and they've all been on this one thread...


----------



## grahamf (Jul 12, 2014)

Hmm... I'd say i'd smell fish but that could've just been the 'Karp


----------



## Capella (Jul 12, 2014)

Flop said:


> It seems like you only used this forum to win the game download =/  Only 3 posts, and they've all been on this one thread...


Yeah he only has 1 post that's not on this thread.
Oh well congrats.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

this board constantly lingers at the top


----------



## CR33P (Jul 12, 2014)

Flop said:


> It seems like you only used this forum to win the game download =/  Only 3 posts, and they've all been on this one thread...



ikr..


----------



## Cress (Jul 13, 2014)

MusicJoo80 said:


> OH MY GOD!
> 
> Thank you so much for this, I never win giveaways!
> This helps so much!



Do you know how to send private messages? I sent you one a while ago and you haven't responded yet.


----------

